# 90p Iwagumi teardown timelapse



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

BGA got the best of me and it was time for something new. This tank will be sitting empty while I plan out the next idea. I'm also planning on bringing home a puppy soon, so I figured id need to set some time aside 

Also, a ballast went on my ATI fixture and my hose release adapter on my Eheim got jammed in the filter head - BOTH within a week of each other (Thankfully, both a couple months shy of the factory warranty expiring) so I took it as a sign to tear down the tank so I could safely repair both components.

Anyways, I figured it would be a cool video so here it is.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice video man! Looking forward to the new scape. The ATI ballast failed? Btw where did you buy your ATI fixture? I'm considering a 48" Sunpower.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks dude. Yea, apparently it's a common issue but I'm getting a replacement and it's not hard to install. 

I actually grabbed it from Bill over at incredible aquarium. He's a member on this forum.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you like your sunpower?? Is it too industrial looking? I would prefer to paint it matte grey to match the ADA stand (or AI stand) or matte black to just hid the thing...


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I love the way it looks. I think it looks sharp. I wouldn't paint it though just because of how much it costs lol

However, if you aren't planning to get the dimmable fixture, check out some hydroponic t5. Almost the same aesthetic but substantially more affordable.

https://www.bustan.ca/default/grow-lights/t5-lighting.aspx


----------

